# Matt's first deer!!!



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

This is my 14 year old son Matt with his first deer. Perfect little 4X4, at 300 yards!!! One very happy kid!!!


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Too bad we can't see your reflection in the truck window, but I'm bettin dad's got a bigger smile than Matt !!!!!!

Good shootin !

:beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Good job Matt! You'll shoot bigger in your life, but you'll never forget the first deer...


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

Nicely done Matt! Great looking buck. How about the story?


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Awsome Deer Congrats


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

300 yrd first deer, awesome


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

congrats matt. thats a very nice buck. and you made a great shot.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Went back out today with the range finder. 268yards!!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats. to both of you twopoppers!!!!

Here's to many succesful seasons for you and you're son!! :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Congrats little buddy!


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Congrats and great shootin'

Lets hear the story.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Great Job!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

twopopper said:


> This is my 14 year old son Matt with his first deer. Perfect little 4X4, at 300 yards!!! One very happy kid!!!


Congratulations man, that's awesome.

One tip though to help you out.

Take the pic in the field if you can, always looks better then from the back of a truck or in a garage.

.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

usmarine0352 said:


> twopopper said:
> 
> 
> > This is my 14 year old son Matt with his first deer. Perfect little 4X4, at 300 yards!!! One very happy kid!!!
> ...


I agree, but I forgot the camera at home!


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

thats a perfect deer for a young boy. leaving them wanting a bigger one just like the rest of us.


----------



## chester_mallard_molester (Mar 23, 2006)

Good lookin buck, way go to bud!


----------

